# GÓC GIẢI TRÍ > Kho E-Book >  joom la thiết kế web út bỉnh biên soạn

## thanhtrang

<div style="text-align: center">*[replacer_img]*​</div> <div style="text-align: center">*<img src=http://goo.gl/IMO0Q>*​</div> 
*CHUYÊN ĐỀ:*
*______________________________________________*

*THIẾT KẾ WEB JOOMLA*

*4 Lessons JOOMLA Út Bỉnh biên soạn (8,94 MB):*
*http://goo.gl/zW5hC*
*Tìm hiểu JOOMLA (6,3 MB):*
*http://goo.gl/40NHd*
*Tài Liệu tham khảo JOOMLA (13,31 MB):*
*http://goo.gl/Lrhi3*
*Tài Liệu tham khảo JOOMLA dạng PDF (26,49 MB):*
*http://goo.gl/yyBi4*

*BIÊN SOẠN TỪ 26.8.2009 TẠM DỪNG 1.10.2009*

----------

